# Seeking a store with a "very good" selection of freshwater low to medium light plants



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

*Seeking a store with a "very good" selection of freshwater low to medium light plants*

Hi All! Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

I have time off work this coming week and would like to purchase a significant amount of low to medium light plants for a new aquarium. I can order everything online but I would like to actually see what I am purchasing. The GTA area is a 3 hour drive away from me, and I don't mind a "road trip", but 6 hours of driving to find nothing would certainly be a waste of time and expence. So......... can anyone recommend a store that carries a *very good* selection of plants?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

come to my house lol, I got lots of everything.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Plants*

Awesome seller guys u can't go wrong


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Menagerie and Finatics


----------

